# Joly Braga Santos - Symphony No. 2 in B Minor



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Conductor: Álvaro Cassuto 
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

All of Braga Santos' symphonies are excellent and are definitely worthwhile to anyone who loves 20th Century symphonies.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

I have never heard a Santos work, but it's clearly time I do!!!

Luckily there are several recordings on Spotify for me to check out:


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Very good in my humble opinion. A 7.5 out of 10 to my taste.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Love this symphony. Very very good.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

cybernaut said:


> I have never heard a Santos work, but it's clearly time I do!!!
> 
> Luckily there are several recordings on Spotify for me to check out:
> View attachment 181900


I recommend the Symphony No. 4.

You can listen to the music in Youtube. I'm not sure that Spotify is a better alternative.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

HansZimmer said:


> I recommend the Symphony No. 4.
> 
> You can listen to the music in Youtube. I'm not sure that Spotify is a better alternative.


thank you


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good, infact he's on my playlist today -


----------



## Hydrarchos (Mar 19, 2017)

Here's a good performance (although in worse sound) of the 4th Symphony:




There is a choral version as well, although personally, I'd avoid it. As a body of work, the symphonies of Braga Santos (at least the first four) always remind me of Martinu's: written around the same time, and with a similar internal consistency. His style changes after the mid-1950s, and his last two symphonies are not quite as tuneful but still very good.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Hydrarchos said:


> Here's a good performance (although in worse sound) of the 4th Symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They remind you of Martinů's symphonies? Really? I have say I personally don't hear it all. For me, the first four symphonies bring to mind Vaughan Williams, Tubin and the more rhythmic aspects of a kind of Portuguese Walton of sorts. The last two symphonies are more gnarly of course and here the sound-world of William Schuman's 9th symphony isn't too far off.


----------



## Hydrarchos (Mar 19, 2017)

Not in the way they sound so much, but rather in the way that they relate to each other. Just like you immediately recognize a Martinu symphony, Braga Santos has his own, very familiar sound that evolves little over the first four symphonies.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

They are obviously well written, by a composer who understands orchestration very well, but they do nothing for me.

Too predictable for me, and the emotional content is just too obvious and "worn on his sleeve".

I think the Vaughn Williams comparison by Neo Romanza is not too far off. I believe I have also heard comparisons to Respighi. Neither of which I like.


----------

